# KMOUSE  tool...



## d_mon (Aug 28, 2011)

do you use it on kde,like it? or inconvenient...


----------



## fonz (Aug 28, 2011)

Why is this off-topic?

Fonz


----------



## d_mon (Aug 28, 2011)

because it is like a survey!


----------

